# new



## Batman drives Nissan (Sep 25, 2010)

just making myself known on here since im new here


----------



## aard (Sep 28, 2010)

What is the average life expectancy for a Maxima in terms of miles. Looking at a 2002 Nissan Maxima to purchase and wondered if 150k is too many miles.


----------

